# Candycane Cockatiel



## Zenna (Sep 22, 2010)

I did what u guys said and my cockatiels already starting to be less agressive. he still kinda bitesw when i try to take him out but hes getting alot more cuddly again since the mirrors got taken outta his cage. hehe, like right now hes sitting on my chest / shoulder / head (keeps rotating) and idk if its habbit like a bad habbit or what but my cockatiel really loves to eat outta my mouth o.o Or grandpas (my fathers) mouth. and he will eat ANYTHING he sees me eating o.o Lol where as right now hes sitting on me and sharing a candy cane with me x3 he rlly likes the peppermint and cotton candy but hes not aa fan of the blue bubblegum x3 idk but hes being rlly cute


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Awww, I'm happy to hear he's improving!
Our mouths have allot of bacteria so it's probably not a good idea to have him eat out of your mouth. 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great that he is getting better  but don't let him eat out of anyones mouth it could make him sick.


----------



## Zenna (Sep 22, 2010)

Its kinda hard not to let him do it because he wont go away untill the foods eaither gone or hes had some and dosnt want anymore. >< He will sit on ur chest and try to force his way into ur mouth and if u put him in his cage and he can see that ur eating he will just scream and scream and cry and cry untill u let him out ><


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awww bless my birds aint that affectionate towards me
I ask cookie for a kiss and he gives me one when im next to him, if im not near he will do a kissing sound


----------



## tweetycockatiel (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm jealous, haha lol. your birds are to stick with you 
I hope mine are like that too, anyway I'd still love watching them haha


----------



## Zenna (Sep 22, 2010)

Lol im trying to teach him how to whistle jingle bells. he rlly likes the tune but he just cant seem to get it x.x He'll just whistle randomly when i start whistling it >< its kinda rlly cute but it kinda sucks. ive been trying for a loonnggg time ><


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

You can hand him bites of what you're eating without letting him eat directly out of your mouth. Pinch off a piece of food and hold it while he eats it and you can continue eating with your other hand.


----------



## Zenna (Sep 22, 2010)

Lmao i try, he will take it, drop it and go for ur mouth again ><


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Siobhan said:


> You can hand him bites of what you're eating without letting him eat directly out of your mouth. Pinch off a piece of food and hold it while he eats it and you can continue eating with your other hand.


Yeah, human bacteria can be harmful, though I know they do demand and it seems cute to feed them like a parent. I also wouldn't recommend feeding sugary things like candy canes. Honey or juice sweetened items are better. Try to steer clear of overly salty foods (like chips) too. I'm glad to hear that your baby is being more affectionate!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

When he is asking for food you're eating, try and trick him with some heathy food (for example a carrot stick when you're eating your candy cane) and pretend you're eating that instead and let him have a nibble. He might learn to share food with you but not out of your mouth if you encourage him by pretending to eat it, offering it to him and then once he has a nibble laying it down somewhere. If he insists he wants the candycane, repeat the action with the carrot until he gets that's his share of the meal. What a bossy boots trying to steal it off you when you're eating it!


----------



## Zenna (Sep 22, 2010)

Lol Ive done that so many times.  If i want him to try something to see if he likes it, i'll pretend to take a bite or i'll take a small nibble then give it to him, if he likes it, he'll bite it, back up, come back and take another taste, back up, then come try to tear a peice off x3 its so cute lol.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

haha, they are SO cute when they walk backwards!


----------



## Zenna (Sep 22, 2010)

Lol yeah x3


----------



## lennonmichael (Dec 21, 2010)

I did what I told u guys and my cockatiels are beginning to be less aggressive. bitesw a little when I try, but he's getting much more tender again from the mirrors are made outta his cage.


----------

